# Best exercise to loose weight?



## smile4loubie (Jan 12, 2010)

I gotta start shifting the weight and getting my sugar levels lower but have next to no motivation. Feel like my care team dnt care either which isnt helping.
Whats the best exercise to do to loose weight. 
I got a dog I walk everyday but since trying to sort out my insulin out n taking it regularly my weight has shot up. 
I eat well and am learning to carb count... 
Any Ideas??

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2010)

Why not try swimming or do you have a bike you could start taking yourself out on a bike and having a ride dont go to far , and if you go swimming jusst take it slow to start with, sometimes you dont even have to go out doors maybe use 2 bags of sugar as weights or something you have in doors at the time.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

I got one hand so not overly confident going swimming ( i cn swim well just dnt like the looks) n not got a bike... yet... hoping to get one at sumpoint they just cost so much!! lol


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah i guess thats the thing with it , bikes are bloody biggg bucks these days, and the swimming I guess is all About confidence of actually getting into the water,what about a gym ball you just roll around on the floor of your own home so no worries there and there cheap.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

How do they help you loose weight on one of them, im all up for rolling about on the floor haha


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> How do they help you loose weight on one of them, im all up for rolling about on the floor haha



I guess all the effort of keeping up with the ball as it rolls and hoiking yourself up on to it , it works for me anyway lol


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

haha ok, I'll give that a go. cheers  xx


----------



## Einstein (Jan 13, 2010)

I do a lot of walking, typically 2 hours a day through forests with my dog, up and down hill, across the forest floor, through the marsh lands, across water meadows and wetland. Great fun all the year round in the snow and rain you have the cover of natures umbrellas, in the sun you have the finest sun shades. Otherwise, you get wet, cold or hot... so wear the proper clothes.

Walking at a good brisk pace works very well. And it's great to see how during the year the landscape changes, you see so much more when you're walking. But be prepared, depending on where you're walking, a rucksack with some glucose tablets, food and drink, insulin and needle, not forgetting your meter is essential. Then you need to consider clothing etc.
The beauty of walking is there is no fashion statement to be made, one pair of muddy walking boots look like the next pair.

A good brisk walk with a few hills thrown in four or five times a week will have a nice effect over time. And your dog will love you as you both get fitter. What sort of dog do you have?

Another option I know a few people have used to get their confidence up and weight down is the Wii excercise board thingy - certainly the boxing on the basic Wii package lets your shoulders know you've worked after an hour.

The gym is another option. But I understand the Wii can work out cheaper.

If going to the gym, ask your GP if there is a GP Referal scheme in your area, if it is, you get a 'prescription' it depends area to area, but you either get discounted membership or free membership for the duratoin of the 'prescription'. What you get is a specialist who is trained to work with patients who may have conditions such as heart disease, diabetese etc, they will design an exercise programme for you and review it on a regular basis. 

As for swimming, how about asking at the pool when the quieter sessions are, often there are circuit swims or adult swims, where once past a glance or second take you don't get the likes of inquisitive kids asking what's wrong. It's certainly a great cardiovascular workout if you put some effort into swimming.

Going back to your diabetese care team, one other person you might want to ask to see is a dietician, they may well be able to offer you some advice on exercise and diet, when and what to eat etc. They may also be able to accelerate your carb counting. Practise nurses aren't dieticians, the people can set you goals, give you ideas of food types and meal variations etc.

Certainly the discipline of eating properly, regularly and taking the right amount of insulin is key, if your levels are always high then you need to look at why they are high. Is it your ratios, eating too much and not taking enough insulin, estimating food rather than weighing it?

A good pair of scales, basic digital ones will do the job, the ones with built in computers will do the job, but the Collins Gem Carb Counting book, which is a miniature bible of all common foods and their card content is more valuable and you can take it anywhere with you.

A referral to a physio to give you some ideas on exercises might be worth a shot.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

Einstein said:


> I do a lot of walking, typically 2 hours a day through forests with my dog, up and down hill, across the forest floor, through the marsh lands, across water meadows and wetland. Great fun all the year round in the snow and rain you have the cover of natures umbrellas, in the sun you have the finest sun shades. Otherwise, you get wet, cold or hot... so wear the proper clothes.
> 
> Walking at a good brisk pace works very well. And it's great to see how during the year the landscape changes, you see so much more when you're walking. But be prepared, depending on where you're walking, a rucksack with some glucose tablets, food and drink, insulin and needle, not forgetting your meter is essential. Then you need to consider clothing etc.
> The beauty of walking is there is no fashion statement to be made, one pair of muddy walking boots look like the next pair.
> ...




I have a collie cross chocolate lab. Cheers for the tips just really need to get motivated n stay motivated, Got my wedding next year to n youd think that wud b motivation enough but its not lol


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

i started today doing fitness dvd that I borrowed from a friend. It was good because I did it in my own time and nobody to see me being all uncoordinated.


----------



## smile4loubie (Jan 13, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> i started today doing fitness dvd that I borrowed from a friend. It was good because I did it in my own time and nobody to see me being all uncoordinated.



I keep meaning to get one of those but none of my friends have a spare one n not got any money to buy one at mo but its on my to do list


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2010)

I recently did Coleen Nolans vid and it was really great for starters , not to strenious(?) spelling) .


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got one of the pump it up ones that I did today. And I also have Davinas to try out. I'll then have to buy some of my own but will be able to see if I like them and keep them up.
Just wondering if you are a library member the big ones usually have alot of DVD's you might be able to borrow one.


----------

